# Windows7 and Samsung ES15 camera



## sylvia waddingt (Apr 25, 2010)

When I import pics from my Samsung and then wish to email them they are too big 2.5MB each photo. How do I make them smaller?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Sylvia and welcome to TSF Photography corner :wave:

I just had a browser around your camera's manual, apparently you can vary the image size to suit what you want to do with them, but the smallest pic is 1024x768 pixels, 'desktop' size - i.e. it will fill a 17" monitor nicely.

The only way to reduce the file-size further is to use imaging software - You can find a list of good freeware one here. 

Once installed, you need to play with reducing the physical size of the picture and the 'resolution' often called DPI or 'dots per inch' - If the pic is just to be viewed on a monitor, then 96 DPI is suitable, whereas if they are to be printed, the DPI needs to be higher, to avoid the jagged-looking pixels that often seen along diagonal lines etc.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

for easy resizing - both single image and batches I use IrfanView - an excellent viewer and simple editor/batch processor


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Excellent advice from Werebo & ZCM

Another way to help reduce the file size is by cropping out unwanted portions of the picture before you resize them.


----------

